
Things I learned from my startup journey - arbobmehmood
Startups are the best educational institutions to learn about business, technology, life, people, and the world. You&#x27;ll get lifetime worth of knowledge in mere years of building a startup.<p>Here I&#x27;ve noted down the learnings I got from building startups, back since when I started my first business at age 12. I hope this will help aspiring and current entrepreneurs in their startup journey.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arbob.me&#x2F;startup-learnings&#x2F;
======
gregory194
A few years ago my friend and I had planned to start a new textile venture,
initially, in the short run there are no much so returns on investments,
investors also lost their confidence, and we had experienced the major
downfall of sales too. The textile industry generally takes time to get
penetrated in the market but we found it difficult to use quality material for
the product as we had a low budget, could not think of expensive marketing
strategies, And the logo of our company was also not so attractive. we began
to look for investors. I came across some customized reports with in-depth
analysis( Alcor funds) of our textile venture. I changed my value proposition,
product-market fit, team management etc... It took us an extra 3 years to get
on track and to get everything in order. Maybe it can save you time.

------
arbobmehmood
[https://www.arbob.me/startup-learnings/](https://www.arbob.me/startup-
learnings/)

------
gregory194
The 35 points that are mentioned in the article are really helpful and
motivating, could you also share your experiences of funds and investments.

~~~
arbobmehmood
The only thing I can advise anyone in the funding aspect is to try to avoid as
much as possible, at least until you get PMF. If you try to raise funds before
that, then you'll be disappointed most of the time. Fundraising takes time. A
lot of time. Better spend it improving the product.

